# Purple power!



## supersoaper3000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Omg this is a crazy, crazy month!  I can't believe I am keeping up with it by myself.   Sorry I haven't had much time to peruse the forums lately, but here are a couple of pics of a bar we call Perfect Peace.  I am getting tired of the smell of lavender...but the customer is always right   













I am kinda tired of the holiday push, but I sure do love making stuff like this.


----------



## cwarren (Dec 13, 2010)

absolutly beautiful !!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 13, 2010)

What a pretty purple!


----------



## tomara (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 13, 2010)

Way  8) !


----------



## Hazel (Dec 13, 2010)

Your soap is beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 13, 2010)

I love it when you post pics!  So cool!! 8)


----------



## llineb (Dec 13, 2010)

loving it!!!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 14, 2010)

Your soaps amaze me they are beautiful


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 14, 2010)

Fabulous!  They look like some exotic crystal ... love the colour mix!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 14, 2010)

Stunning. Too beautiful to use.  :wink:


----------



## rubyslippers (Dec 14, 2010)

That is some seriously pretty soap


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful soap!


----------



## ewenique (Dec 16, 2010)

Oooo, pretty, sparkly soaps!


----------



## MrsFusion (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## peechee (Dec 17, 2010)

these are wonderful! do u mind if i ask what you used for the gold?


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Dec 17, 2010)

they are so beautiful I could stare at them all day!


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone!


Peechee:  The gold color is a dash of yellow oxide with a bit of Pearl Yellow mica (http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=381).


----------



## TaoJonz (Dec 19, 2010)

absolutely stunning....did you use micas for that great shimmer?


----------



## peechee (Dec 20, 2010)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much everyone!
> 
> 
> Peechee:  The gold color is a dash of yellow oxide with a bit of Pearl Yellow mica (http://www.tkbtrading.com/item.php?item_id=381).



it's super swank!


----------



## Acme (Dec 20, 2010)

Beautiful soap!


----------

